# 5.1 Home Theatre within Rs 20k



## abhijeet_ghosh (Dec 23, 2011)

I have a 32" LG Jazz Theatre LH60 LCD TV, PS3 Slim and Xbox 360 Slim with an Airtel HD DTH connection all connected via HDMI. I would like to add a 5.1 home theatre system to my setup for watching TV, movies and gaming purposes. I am not an audiophile but want a good setup with support for THX and Dolby DTS. My maximum budget is Rs 20,000 and would like suggestions on which home theatre system to buy. So please pour in your expert opinions.

Thanks


----------



## reniarahim1 (Dec 23, 2011)

increase your budget by some 4-5k and get Onkyo 3300/3400 which is future proof as well.


----------



## GhorMaanas (Dec 23, 2011)

^^ exactly !!


----------



## PraKs (Dec 23, 2011)

Sony high end system Z910 or something fits well & sounds amazing.

19k price.


----------



## abhijeet_ghosh (Dec 23, 2011)

Thanks guys for your inputs. I looked up the Onkyo HT-S3400 and found that it suits my needs perfectly. I'll get it next month. Appreciate the help.


----------



## GhorMaanas (Dec 26, 2011)

nice ! just dont forget to post your feedback and pics when you get it


----------



## abhijeet_ghosh (Dec 26, 2011)

Actually, I couldn't resist and bought the setup yesterday. Initial impressions are it's absolutely awesome. Now spending some time to fiddle with the settings and getting the best sound setup for my room. Thanks guys for your help.

Edit: I want to buy a pair of stand for the surround speakers and came across the Tono Systems HT-X26. Are these compatible with the Onkyo surround speakers?

The link is below:

*www.ebay.in/itm/Tono-Systems-Speak...2?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_203&hash=item3f0ed09d0a


----------



## reniarahim1 (Dec 26, 2011)

congrats on your purchase...


----------



## GhorMaanas (Dec 26, 2011)

abhijeet_ghosh said:


> Actually, I couldn't resist and bought the setup yesterday. Initial impressions are it's absolutely awesome. Now spending some time to fiddle with the settings and getting the best sound setup for my room. Thanks guys for your help.
> 
> Edit: I want to buy a pair of stand for the surround speakers and came across the Tono Systems HT-X26. Are these compatible with the Onkyo surround speakers?
> 
> ...




are you there on HFV ?! recently an 'Onkyo HTS3400 owner's thread' has been created there. you would get a good support there. 

*www.hifivision.com/home-theater/21456-onkyo-ht-s3400-owners-thread.html


----------



## image (Mar 13, 2012)

abhijeet_ghosh said:


> Actually, I couldn't resist and bought the setup yesterday. Initial impressions are it's absolutely awesome. Now spending some time to fiddle with the settings and getting the best sound setup for my room. Thanks guys for your help.



From where did you buy Onkyo 3400 and how much you paid?

I am planning to buy it this week in Delhi/Gurgaon.


----------

